
New Otto malloc helps spot ancient bug (33 years old) in yacc - d0mine
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080708155228&mode=flat
======
allenbrunson
dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=240803>

